# A WOMAN RUNNING MATE FOR MCCAIN?



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Now wouldn't that knock the OBMAMA express right off its rails

Looking ahead to John McCain's announcement for VP ...

There has been more and more buzz about the likelihood of John McCain choosing a woman for his vice president. Right now the most talked about name is Texas Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison. This seems to make Democrats nervous. An article from London reports that a senior strategist (I assume they mean a Democrat) said that, "If McCain picks a woman, this thing is done."

So as Dick Morris points out, Hutchinson has been around for a while and she isn't going to do anything to jeopardize the McCain campaign at this point. While she has a lot of experience (she's been in the Senate since 1993) she doesn't have one important factor: charisma. She isn't going to match The Chosen One's star quality, but then his own running mate, Joe Biden, isn't quite doing that either.

Other buzz is surrounding Sarah Palin of Alaska because she is considered more conservative and apparently is a spritely young mother.

Could you imagine that? If McCain chooses a woman VP, we would be guaranteed either a woman or a black man in the White House. That has to say something about our country. :beer:

Having said all that ...I think it will be Romney.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am laying odds on Pawlenty.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> I am laying odds on Pawlenty.


Dito. I like Romney, but I don't think McCain does. One reason McCain wouldn't want him is because Romney is better than him.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Personally i am ready for a female or a nonwhite President, it really don't matter anymore with them all being such liars and thieves.

I will never see an elected representative represent the people ever again. We elect them to represent us and they turn around immediately and represent the govt to us.. that is a crock of crap and needs to be changed starting at the smallest city level.

I have been saying this for twenty years.. lying bastards we elect fargin arsholes etc... Oath of secrecy just to be on a city counsel.. that needs to stop and they need to inform us no matter what.

So the message is its all of our faults the way it is. we need to demand to be represented.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Personally i am ready for a female or a nonwhite President, it really don't matter anymore with them all being such liars and thieves.


I guess I don't understand why you say this. Would this not be reverse-racisim or just plain old racisim to begin with!????

Maybe this is gender racisim? A statement like that is not all that intelligent if you ask me, even if you don't.

*****I could get used to this Democrat stuff********

Personally, I don't care color/gender/race...all politicians are full of B.S. and butterflies if you ask me,a nd even if you don't!! Now, let me be specific because there are those out there that will blast me...the politician might not specificly be a liar...but the spin masters that work for them might be!

Buckseye.....I am kind of serious about the first part of this post.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I guess I don't understand why you say this. Would this not be reverse-racisim or just plain old racisim to begin with!????
> 
> Maybe this is gender racisim? A statement like that is not all that intelligent if you ask me, even if you don't.


I imagine there is some PC crap attached to what I say. Really what is there that isn't simple English. I haven't been racist since Jimmy Hendrix turned out to be a nonwhite back in the late 60's. I have never discriminated against women, hell I was married to one. Now I'm married to being single and in charge and loving it. 

Oh yeah.. is a 156 IQ intelligent these days.. probably not huh. Ever heard of Mensa.. yeah I turned down their offer to join. I like regular folks even if I have to use a whole different vocabulary. When I was tested for college I read over 800 words a minute with 100% comprehension, they tested me twice to believe it. 8)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Buckseye...

No, no, no! I wasn't picking on you or anything...sorry if you took it that way!

I was BS'ing around with the Dem stuff! Nothing personal! Promise!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Oh yeah.. is a 156 IQ intelligent these days.. probably not huh. Ever heard of Mensa.. yeah I turned down their offer to join. I like regular folks even if I have to use a whole different vocabulary. When I was tested for college I read over 800 words a minute with 100% comprehension, they tested me twice to believe it. 8)


I knew there was a reason that we understood each other so well


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah.. is a 156 IQ intelligent these days.. probably not huh. Ever heard of Mensa.. yeah I turned down their offer to join. I like regular folks even if I have to use a whole different vocabulary. When I was tested for college I read over 800 words a minute with 100% comprehension, they tested me twice to believe it. 8)
> ...


Good Lord..Ryan, I don't think there will be enough room for both of these heads in this one forum! Better get Chris to expand his band width to accomodate.

Maybe he should make a special forum for 'thinkers' to get together like Mensa. :beer: :wink: k: :bartime: oke: :jammin: :welcome: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Itz grate cuz t he ress ov us dont thinc so well u kan uss hour heed space then.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

No problem MSG Rude... I know you have been helping keep it interesting in the political forums... but you threw me off when you wrote you were serious.

Even so what I wrote is true, it's weird being this way. I tried to drown it in alcohol, I tried to smoke it away.. damn IQ wont leave. Oh well I just try to fit in. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

All is good my friend..all is good. Like I said...I like to poke sometimes too...I mean no harm and if I did offend anyone, or you, I really am sorry!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

back on topic.......Hutchinson would be a great pick, but i don't see McCain being smart enough to bring her along......too bad though, she is very formidable and down to earth.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Too risky for him to pick a female. There are still too many good ol' boys that are backing him and the Rep's to "allow" a female running mate.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha just had another democrap call and ask if I will vote for Obama... I said sure in about 15 years when he gets some experience.

Funny Hilliary doesn't jump the fence and try to get in with McCain.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Too risky for him to pick a female. There are still too many good ol' boys that are backing him and the Rep's to "allow" a female running mate.


You really think so?? I don't think thats a issue anymore, plus McCaine would pick up a lot of disgruntled feminist types that are angry about how Obama robbed hillary


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Funny Hilliary doesn't jump the fence and try to get in with McCain.


See, I thought that one was coming...maybe not this time but.....

And ya, I don't think the Rep's are ready or they might have tried it before. Only Dem's keep trying the 'V' card.

I don't think Romney or the other boys either because they doesn't have the 500.00 hair cuts to garner the woman's vote either...I still say Pawlenty.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Funny Hilliary doesn't jump the fence and try to get in with McCain


now thats something I think would really stir up the "good Ol boys" :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Even so what I wrote is true, it's weird being this way. I tried to drown it in alcohol, I tried to smoke it away.. damn IQ wont leave. Oh well I just try to fit in.
> _________________


Bet he thinks hes sexy too :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Bet he thinks hes sexy too


hehe never had that problem.. although I have received compliments from the street walking pros all the way to the Mother next door types. I just don't give a crap and they know it... makes me a challenge to them I guess.. who cares! :lol:


----------



## rmh (Mar 22, 2008)

It's Pawlenty, according to the news he just cancelled all his appointments and has "disappeared".


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Latest Buzz on who this "Mystery Woman" is...

The Republican Alaska Governor...

That will be a joke if true. Looks like trying to use the "inexperience" argument will go right out the window.

McCain appears to simply be pandering to women and the young with that pick. If true he is sunk. There is no way when people consider that McCain might not complete his term, that she would take over as Pres  when she clearly has NO experience.

It will be interesting...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

So when Mccain dies of old age she would run the country right??


----------



## rmh (Mar 22, 2008)

And except, she has executive experience as Governor. Four of the last five Presidents have been one.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> when she clearly has NO experience.
> 
> It will be interesting...


Wow there big fella! Let's not through the no experience stone you have been preaching against! Remember good ol' Abe?

b.t.w. She has more experience then Hussein does...and that is saying something right there. Granted, I don't think she ever was an organizer at the local YMCA or whatever Hussein was, but I think she has more politcal experience. I am not for sure though, let me check the NYT and Snoopes....

BRB!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Robert,

SHe is Hot! heres her biography http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Palin

Sure beats looking at McCain :lol:

If I have to be lied to atleast I can enjoy the view.

Shes also Lifelong member of the NRA and a hunter and Ice fisherman.

But Ryan will prefer the gun grabbing Obama


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah now thats what I'm talking about.. there is change for those who need change.. right Ryan... :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I'd hit it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

talk about trying to pander to the Hillary voters...

Sad...

He could have picked someone with alot more experience and you all know it.

You can tell that based on this pick that he and his staff are truly worried about Obama. If he was confident in his chances, he would have chosen a different VP.

That much is clear.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

but yeah....I'd have to agree

I'd hit it too...

:lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> He could have picked someone with alot more experience and you all know it.


So could you Democrats. :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan, She has a lot more experience governing than Obama???

SO what are you saying?

I bet this is well recieved by the public.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think McCain just closed the deal. Obama didn't spike, his rating had a pimple in it, and it will fall below McCain before the republican convention is even over. Obama will never recover. The ticked off Hillary women will flock to McCain. 
I like Palin more than I like McCain. She is genuine conservative. Switch their positions would be great. 
It will be Hillary and Palin in 2012, and I think once again they will underestimate the conservatives. It's bound to happen that they will bring up once again "the worlds smartest woman". Intellectual liberal you know.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

And here we have some of the first thoughts on Palin

from *Talking Points Memo:*



> So now we've learned that Sarah Palin is McCain's choice for nominee. I have to say. It's a daring pick but I think a very weak pick. I'm perfectly happy with it.*Palin is in the midst of a reasonably serious scandal in her home state.*
> 
> Her brother-in-law is a state trooper who is in the midst of an ugly custody battle with her sister. And she's accused of getting the state police to fire him. Recently she was forced to admit that one of her aides had done this, though she insists she didn't know.


Looks like she should be a fun VP pick indeed....


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The one thing that works for me is atleast the Republican ticket aren't lawyers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Palin is speaking live right now. What strikes me more than her speech is the crowd. Unlike last night they are not chanting Obama, Obama and change, change, they are chanting USA, USA, USA. They are people who see the greatness in America right now. Sure small things could be better, but no one else compares. USA, USA, USA, USA, and not a majority want the changes Obama dreams of, because they are more like nightmares to many of us.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26456114/
> 
> DENVER - Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin is as dramatic a contrast as one can envision with Republican presidential candidate Sen. John McCain.
> 
> ...


In some ways a foolish move, as now McCain can't keep making the earlier claim of "inexperience" being a deciding factor, and the fact that he even went down that path earlier makes him look like a hypocrite.

On the other hand they are pandering to women in general, and Hillary fence riders more pathetically.

However this pick will also hamper Biden's ability to attack the R's, as he can't be as ferocious with a woman without public backlash.

But heck she is a critic of Ted Stevens so she can't be all bad!

The pick does suggest, however, that Republicans may be more worried about carrying Alaska this year than they've let on :beer:

Interesting indeed...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Sure small things could be better, but no one else compares. USA, USA, USA, USA,


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ryan, She has a lot more experience governing than Obama???
> 
> SO what are you saying?
> 
> I bet this is well recieved by the public.


Yeah I'm sure she does... let's see... less than two years' experience in any statewide or federal office or were you counting her time as a mayor of a town of 5,000 in podunk Alaska?

Yep sounds like she has more 

right.

For all you blowhards that spout about Obama's lack of experience, you need to look at the debate now shaping up. If (and likely when) McCain fails to serve out his time in office, are you really counting on her to lead this country?

Think about it.

I'm sure that rogue nations will cowher in fear at the thought of her national foreign policy experience. I'm sure that she will make lots of wise military decisions... or better yet I'm sure she will know exactly how to diplomatically head off a major issue when it arises...

right.

You think the Republican ticket was weak before... this will provide ample fodder for anyone with half a brain to make the obvious connection.

When they think "Which ticket lacks experience and will survive in tact for an entire 4 year term", who do you think folks will choose?

A great quote:



> MSNBC commentator Pat Buchanan, himself a former Republican presidential contender in 1992 and 1996, said, "She's an NRA (National Rifle Association) lifetime member, she's a right-to-life feminist, she has every credential as a conservative, she is young, she exciting, she's a mom with five kids."
> 
> But, he cautioned, *"The huge gamble is that John McCain is 72, he's had a couple of bouts with cancer." If McCain wins the election, but then were to die or become disabled, Buchanan wondered, "Can this woman be President of the United States?" *


You all better chew on those thoughts for a bit... because that is exactly what voters will be weighing when they step into the booth.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> let's see... less than two years' experience in any statewide or federal office or were you counting her time as a mayor of a town of 5,000 in podunk Alaska?


Yep R Y A N, a big mistake again on the dems talking points. Obama again makes fun of people from small towns, who go to church, own guns. The difference between Mrs. Palin and Obama are the people they associate with.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > let's see... less than two years' experience in any statewide or federal office or were you counting her time as a mayor of a town of 5,000 in podunk Alaska?
> 
> 
> Yep R Y A N, a big mistake again on the dems talking points. Obama again makes fun of people from small towns, who go to church, own guns. The difference between Mrs. Palin and Obama are the people they associate with.


Neither I nor Obama make fun of people from small towns. That is simply hogwash and you know it. Obama grew up in small town Nebraska, in case you needed a little history lesson.

Not having any State or Federal political experience is a valid concern. Try looking at the big picture. When you are president, the decisions you make carry a little more weight with the entire world.

Pointing out her lack of experience is a spot on valid concern.

If you want to listen about some of the Palin reaction from "Hillary" Supporters, and some reaction from conservatives and liberals from out here tune in here:

http://www.kuow.org/multi.asx

click that link and it should open your windows media player browser...

Ryan


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Pointing out her lack of experience is a spot on valid concern.


And we are not to be concerned about Obama's ? I think she has more experience than Barack.



> Obama grew up in small town Nebraska, in case you needed a little history lesson.


Thanks R Y A N, I thought it was Kansas


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

G/O

I too thought it was Kansas..............

Didn't he say Dorothy was his neighbor????? :lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> G/O
> 
> I too thought it was Kansas..............
> 
> Didn't he say Dorothy was his neighbor????? :lol: :beer: :lol:


Oopss you got me! :beer:

boy I fubar'ed that one!

Thanks for the catch guys...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > Pointing out her lack of experience is a spot on valid concern.
> 
> 
> And we are not to be concerned about Obama's ? I think she has more experience than Barack.


No no... I agree... we need to take that into consideration for both.

I was just trying to point out the former hypocrisy of McCain's attacks on Obama's "experience"

And no... she does not have more experience than Obama. We've already proven that.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Yeah I'm sure she does... let's see... less than two years' experience in any statewide or federal office or were you counting her time as a mayor of a town of 5,000 in podunk Alaska?


Hmmm, mayor of a small town, or grand pooba of the neighborhood watch?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the important experince issue is at the top of the ticket and clearly McCaine has the advantage by a longshot on that.

Obama is a facade put up by the dems and I believe they now wish Hillary was the nominee


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan six months as a Gov is much more experience than 6 terms as a IL Sen and 143 days as a US Senator. She has done in her state what needs to be done at the Washington level. Age is not my concern with NObama, nor is age my concern with McCain. However experience and understanding of managing a budget is.

It may take a week or two, but this pick I do believe is going to cause Nobama/Biden to do nothing more than complain and whine about unfair attacks by her!!! She may not have the foreign nations experience, but will be learning under one who has more than the Dem's have! She may not have the military experience, but is equal to the Dem's! This has got to be their worst nightmare come true!

The appeal to women who felt Hillary was shafted! The appeal of 2nd Amendment understanding for us clingers to guns and god! She is correct in her view on life. She is also well spoken, attractive, and tough! You do not work on a commercial fishing vessel as an equal and not be able to carry your own weight!

That will appeal to blue collar workers. She can look them in the eye and shake their hand and understand that the callouses on the hands came from work not playing basketball or lifting weights in a gym!

Hope you enjoyed your one night of fantasy with your NObama T-shirt. I much prefer her being a heart beat away from the Pres than Biden!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> > > Pointing out her lack of experience is a spot on valid concern.
> ...


After you guys are done riding this tired horse to death we will have the chance to watch and listen as you dig up as much dirt on her as you can...wait, you already did that. Took all of two hours for you to go there. uke: Dems and left-ling liberals.

Normal crap from you DEMs..."We can't show you how our guy is better so we will throw dirt on yours."

Childishly sickening. You can't do better so you show for the worse.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Ryan six months as a Gov is much more experience than 6 terms as a IL Sen and 143 days as a US Senator. She has done in her state what needs to be done at the Washington level. Age is not my concern with NObama, nor is age my concern with McCain. However experience and understanding of managing a budget is.
> 
> It may take a week or two, but this pick I do believe is going to cause Nobama/Biden to do nothing more than complain and whine about unfair attacks by her!!! She may not have the foreign nations experience, but will be learning under one who has more than the Dem's have! She may not have the military experience, but is equal to the Dem's! This has got to be their worst nightmare come true!
> 
> ...


Hey Ron

This is a great post.

Unfortunately the MSM and other pundits are giving Obama the experience edge over her. They don't see it your way.

Now the other things you point out are definitely some talking points.

Experience and managing a budget is a huge quality in a politician at any level. How much "balancing" could she have done in 6 months? She didn't even have a full fiscal year under her belt, so how do we measure her performance?

Age should be a concern for you with McCain. It is a HUGE uncertainty given his health and age, whether he'll make it thru a full term. That will be THE major point that has no entered into the election equation.

Biden has more high level foreign policy experience than McCain. You might be able to convince me that they are equal, but you'll never convince me that he has more experience than Biden does.

I'm certain the Dems are tickled pink by the thought of her as McCain's running mate. The only advantage the R's have with her, is that Biden won't be able to be so harsh with his rhetoric, especially during the debates, lest he be seen as "being harsh on the poor girl"

She won't appeal to those who felt Hillary got the shaft. Based on their political views, all they need to do is see how she stands on issues, and they will for sure vote for Obama. Sarah holds polar opposite views of Hillary supporters politically speaking. They may have a hurt feeling over the Dem nomination, but come time for them to step in the voting booth, they will still vote party lines. That empty veiled threat of voting for McCain will go right out the door now. Sarah is no Hillary.

I could be mistaken, but I don't think she actually worked on the fishing boat, but rather owned the company that owned the boat. I"ll have to check.

It will be interesting to see what the next few weeks brings!



Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Didn't take long for a website to pop up...

This is brilliant!

http://www.vpilf.com/

A one stop shop for all news of the new VP candidate ilf ...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

She won't appeal to those who felt Hillary got the shaft. Based on their political views, all they need to do is see how she stands on issues, and they will for sure vote for Obama. Sarah holds polar opposite views of Hillary supporters politically speaking. They may have a hurt feeling over the Dem nomination, but come time for them to step in the voting booth, they will still vote party lines. That empty veiled threat of voting for McCain will go right out the door now. Sarah is no Hillary





[/quote]


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

R y a n said:


> but yeah....I'd have to agree
> 
> I'd hit it too...
> 
> :lol:


WWAAAAYYYY above your pay-grade.......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > but yeah....I'd have to agree
> ...


lol righhhhtttttt

and that puts her where for you?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

G/O she is not going to get the Pro Life women, nor the black women. She will get those who supported Hillary because they felt it is time for a woman to have a chance. Rasmussen Polling is a great source in tracking different angles of voters. The most interesting thing about Hillary women supporters is their makeup! Over 30% of them voted for her because she was a woman There is a great divide in this 30% in why, but if McCain with this pick and if she is the Firebrand that I have read about her these voters are going to be looking very hard at this ticket! In a close race that should equate to a 5% bump which in some of the close states may make all the difference!

40% of voters vote party, 20% tend to vote issues. Palin has created a wild card that from the responses coming from the talking heads leads me to believe they are really worried.

Plus her being an unknown will mean a lot of press time, something that has been favoring Nobama. Look at today for example, the day after Nobama big speech, watched by millions and tonight what dominated the news? McCain and Palin!

My gut tells me that this pick is going to put CA and OR into play and make MI a lock for McCain as well as taking Ohio out of play as well!


----------

